# Private Healthcare insurance in Spain?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Im looking at starting a private health insurance policy for myself, Mum and Dad in Spain. Any recommendations anyone?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at Expat Medical insurance Spain, expats insurance, private travel medical insurance for expatriate in Spain, Portugal & Gibraltar.

We use them for ALL our insurance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SANITAS


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I had Mapfre in the past and was thrilled with their service.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Earnie said:


> Im looking at starting a private health insurance policy for myself, Mum and Dad in Spain. Any recommendations anyone?


Check which insurance companies operate at your nearest hospital/health centre. You don't want to have to travel miles each time you want to see a doctor!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Helicopteros Sanitarios.
Cheap monthly subscription, free GP consultations and ambulance call-outs.
True, you pay for specialist consultations and work done but the cost is reasonable.
Both OH and I are registered with the Andalucian Health Service which in my experience is excellent. We both have HS membership which I've not used as I'm happy dealing with non-English-speaking professionals in the health service.
OH has used HS extensively for more urgent health issues and is very satisfied.
Whilst I would like to see all forms of private medicine (and education) banned this won't happen in my lifetime if ever and if you or someone close to you needs urgent possibly life-saving treatment which you can afford -possibly by saving on something else - then you go for it.
Refusing to do so won't change the situation for those who have to wait.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I used ASSSA for a year before I had access to the Spanish state system. I cannot recommend them highly enough. I speak so highly because unfortunately I needed to claim. Within days of taking out the policy I got bitten by a dog and needed stitches.. I went to the local private hospital who were amazing and ASSSA agreed to cover the cost even though I had not even had my vouchers yet.

A couple of months later I had to have surgery. There was (as always is) a clause in my policy that surgery is not covered in year one. However because the doctor said that he had to remove a lump for fear it could be serious they immediately authorised the surgery and all associated costs and follow ups (and to be honest it could well have been there long before the policy was taken out as the doctor pointed out).

So, they are not the cheapest but in my personal experience they pay up when you need to claim which obviously is the most important thing.

I had cover before them with Expat medical insurance... Their cover overlapped with ASSSA and when the dog bit me it was night and their helpline could not even tell me if I was covered. They told me to go and PAY for the treatment and then fill in a claim form to reclaim it and MAYBE they pay... I called ASSSA who without hesitation faxed the hospital authorisation and I didn't have to pay a centimo!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

Sanitas is one of the best privat insurance companies here in Spain i have it
and most of my friends....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

enjoylife said:


> Sanitas is one of the best privat insurance companies here in Spain i have it
> and most of my friends....


Would be interesting to know what makes them "one of the best". A friend of mine had it and later found that she had to travel over 100km to the nearest saints approved Hospital, although thats changed now but at the time she didn't have one close. I know they are owned by Bupa who I always had in the UK, but never had experience of claiming from Bupa or Sanitas.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

I dont know how is the situation at the Costa Blanca or in rural areas
but here at the Costa del Sol we have a few privat hospitals
and also many privat surgeons and specialists they work with Sanitas.....
I am happy with it so far.........


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Would be interesting to know what makes them "one of the best". A friend of mine had it and later found that she had to travel over 100km to the nearest saints approved Hospital, although thats changed now but at the time she didn't have one close. I know they are owned by Bupa who I always had in the UK, but never had experience of claiming from Bupa or Sanitas.


Ive been with BUPA in the UK and Sanitas in Spain.
I dont know where your friend is, but when you join Sanitas you get a big directory of all the doctors and centres with all the specialised areas as well.

I had the choice of about 5 medical general centres around here.
I made a few claims with Sanitas, mainly just for check ups. They give you a credit card like thing that you take to the centre and they just put it through like a credit card and charge Sanitas


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Following on from this thread that was active a few weeks ago. I thought I would post a really nice story. As I have said before I used to be with ASSSA Seguros for my healthcare. They are relatively unheard of but actually quite big and all of their services are bilingual. When I had cover with them I received amazing service, full authorisations despite needing a surgery in the "claim free" initial few months, and I was delighted with them.

I kept my policy until last year when I let it lapse because I was using the social security for my few minor ailments and frankly thought that it was 60 euros a month I could save. However recently the social security have been a bit difficult with me and I wanted better care so I decided to try a longshot. i spoke with ASSSA. I explained that I now have some health conditions,and have a blood pressure problem that was diagnosed when I had ASSSA bu i used social secutity but I am not happy. I decided to be cheeky and I asked if I paid up the premium from when it lapsed to now (ir 3 months) could they reinstate my policy????

I was expecting either a blunt NO in light of my current medical problems or a YES with exclusions given that if they accepted me unconditionally they would be facing diagnostic bills from day 1. Well, the lady in the office put the question to their head office and "in view of my loyalty in asking to return to them" they have agreed to reinstate my policy with full cover, and do all the things I need with absolutely no restrctions, waiitng times, or exclusions.

So I paid them 3 months at 70 euros… and they know that they are going to caugh up a few hundred in tests and ongoing treatment immediately but they were perfectly happy to have me back and even gave in writing the terms (ie everything is as it used to be). She even emailed me and said "would you like me to get you booked in for a full well man check and the consultants you need to sort your health out?"

Had to update you all on this because in my life I have only ever had experiences of insurance companies trying to worm out of paying, but these guys really try hard to pleae their members, and I cannot praise them enough. Theyhad ample reason (me cancelling the policy some months ago) to refuse me back knowing they woudl be faced with doctor bills but they welcomed me with open arms! Well done ASSSA! We love you! jaja


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I posted a similar question around 8 months ago. We went withy MedifiatC and they have been fantastic. 

The rep came to our house exlpained the policy and that I am entitled to a well woman check up every year which inccludes smear testing, mamogram, bone density check, blood pressure etc...

My little boy had a meningitis rash earlier this on the 6th January which is a Bank Holiday here and we panicked as we didn't know what to do. We turned up at our local private hospital showed our card and he was seen instantly by a triage nurse who fast tracked him to a consultant. Blood tests, throat swabs, urine test and temperatures were all monitored.

We were given an initial diagnoses of Henoch-Schonlein purpura which was confirmed after all the test results were back. It took 2 hours for all the results but we left 100% certian what was wrong with him and with a 5 page A4 reports of all the tests carried out abnd the results.

I contacted MedifiatC regarding forms/claims to fill in and they said all emergencies are covered just show your card. What a fab service


----------

